# Stocking/advice needed



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

So where do I begin? Well lets begin with my water hardeness. In my 29 g tank imy test strips say that I have somewhere between hard water and soft water. It said that I was between 75 and 150. I just use tap water and treat it to make it safe for my fish. I am not sure if it's to high for my fish. In that tank I have blue gourami, pristella tetras, phantom tetras, serpae tetras, bronze cory, albino cory, juli cory, red eye tetra, white cloud, snails, siamese algae eater, and many plants. My other tank has some more snails, betta, bn pleco, and some kuhli loaches. I need your help to know if I have bad water and would I need add any sort of chemicals and stuff to increase or decrease my water hardeness. Now for my stocking, I am about to get a 40g breeder and almost all of my stock will be moving over from my current 29. The stocking will be
1 Blue Gourami
10 red eye tetras
6 pristella tetras
3 serpae tetras
3 albino cories
2 bronze cories
2 black phantom tetras
1 juli cory
1 siamese algae eater
Do I have the bottom space to get each cory species up to 6 each? Will I be able to bump the black phantom tetras and serpae tetras to 6 each? I know this is crazy, but I am trying to fix my mistakes I made when I was a newbie.


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

Well first, hard (or soft) water isn't really a problem as your fish will quickly get used to whatever you have. (no worries there) That's quite a population you're planning though. Ummm, the only ones that jump out at me are the serpaes as they can be nippy. Putting a bunch of plants in there for hiding places should help a lot. Yes, bumping your tetras to 6 is a good idea. They need that many to establish a hierarchy. 6 cories should be no problem in a 40g. Oh, keep your eye on that gourami too. They can be a little aggressive. Anyhoo, when you get it all stocked I think you will be maxed out for fish so, no more fish for you!?! Should be quite an entertaining tank though. *pc

Good luck.

Wait!!! One more thing, no two more things. Don't forget to change your water once a week and filtration, filtration, filtration. Gotta keep those guys healthy. More filters is always better. Just saying...


----------



## FishyFriend (Oct 20, 2014)

Leave your water as it is, messing with it is likely to cause problems & the fish you have are already used to it.
Bronze & most albino corys are aenus so will be fine as they are, your Julii btw is more than likely to be Trilineatus so get more of those.
Up the number of phantom tetras to at least 6, I would rehome the serpae as they can be nippy & you haven't really room to have more than 6 which imo is still too small a group.
I'd also rehome the siamese algae eater as they're best kept in groups & getting to around 6" you haven't room for more.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I am not sure If I have said this before but all of these fish are currently in my 29 gallon tank. I have been watching these fish and it seems like there is no nipping going on at all. The serpae tetras keep to themselves. Also the Blue Gourami is a female so she is quite calm, except when someone is bugging her then she chases them off then go back to what she was doing before. Would 50% weekly be enough for my water changes? As for the filtration I am not sure. I think that I may just go with my first canister filter. I was thinking of this one. Amazon.com : Marineland PC-ML360 Multi-stage Canister Filter, 55 to 100-Gallon, 360GPH : Aquarium Filters : Pet Supplies So you think that this one would be good?


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

50% water change a week is good. I like your filter choice. Canisters (IMHO) are the best. Here's the rule for filters. You need to turn your water over a minimum of 3 times an hour. (more is better. I shoot for at least 5 times an hour) For your 29g that means, 3x29=87 or you need to turn at least 87 gallons per hour over. For your 40g it's, 3x40=120 gph. Again, more is always better. You can't over filter a tank. You said you have a canister already and it most likely is fine. Check to see what the gph is rated. Long as it's working good.. no worries. About your fish. You say your serpae's aren't nipping. Good news. You never know about those guys. Just keep an eye on them. I wouldn't add any more though. There's strength in numbers and they may get more bossy. Just saying... Your gourami may never bother anyone either. As long as she has lots of room (it's a territory thing for them) she might be fine. Still, you never know so keep a look out.

Anyhoo, sounding pretty good. 

Have fun!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks you brads. So apparently I have rate of 9 turns over per hour. I am about to get the tank tomorrow!!! HURRAY!!! I am planning to make a stand out of 2 by 4's


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

big b said:


> Thanks you brads. So apparently I have rate of 9 turns over per hour. I am about to get the tank tomorrow!!! HURRAY!!! I am planning to make a stand out of 2 by 4's


Perfect  Don't forget to post pics.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Hmmm........ I have never posted a picture before. Well I guess I should learn how to post a pic. I am gonna build the stand within a week I hope, and I might get the filter next month if I'm lucky.


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

big b said:


> Hmmm........ I have never posted a picture before. Well I guess I should learn how to post a pic. I am gonna build the stand within a week I hope, and I might get the filter next month if I'm lucky.


k:


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm gonna have to move some stuff around in my room to make room for his stand though..... Yep it's gonna take a while lol.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

My parents forgot that I wanted to come to Columbus with them to get the tank and left me at home. I have to go with my dad to get the tank tomorrow.


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

big b said:


> My parents forgot that I wanted to come to Columbus with them to get the tank and left me at home. I have to go with my dad to get the tank tomorrow.


Don't you just hate that!?! But... all good things come in time.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

But the real question is how much time? As in how much time before I can get this tank up and running?This tank has an added level of difficulty. I have move fish form my 29 to the 40 slowly so that I can add fish to the emptying 29 so that the bioload wont decrease and my plants in there wont suffer. I have no idea what I will put in the tank but I know that I have to have a high bioload to keep up with my plants and to keep my water change schedule like normal.


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

Not to worry, it's not that hard. Now you can just put your fish and plants directly in a new tank but... I would set up your new tank and run everything (filters, lights, heaters, air if you use it, whatever) for 2-3 days to let all the chlorine dissipate. Then take a cup or two of used gravel from your other tank, put it in a clean old ladies nylon (or old sock) and hang it in your new tank. Let it run for a few more days and in with the fish. Reason: Diatoms. These are living organisms that grow on everything in your tank and make your gravel look kinda dirty. Not bad dirty you clean off, this is a good dirty. Anyhoo, this will help get your bioload going. As for the plants, treat them as you would any new plants. There just new to the tank.

Hope this helps


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I got a tank, it's not The tank I wanted though. The supplier that sent petco its tanks discontinued 40 breeders. So I got the next best thing.... I got a 38 gallon. 36in L, 12in W, 20in H.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I am planning to keep the plants in my 29. I dont have a lighting system for growing plants suitable for a 38 gallon. My main objective is to find a way to utilize my 20 gallon, my 29 gallon, and my 38 gallon to use them the best way I can. I am trying to put the fish in tanks based on their size, and their temperature needs.


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

Bummer about the 40g but you're right, a 38g is the next best thing and I'm sure you'll be just as happy with it. Lighting... gets expensive doesn't it. I still need to upgrade my lights. The programmable LED lighting really caught my attention when I heard it can simulate a thunder storm. Not too sure about the fish but I think it would be great. But then there's the cost. Wow doesn't quite seem to cover it. Oh well, a guy can dream. *#3 

Anyhoo, keep us posted.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Yep lighting does get expensive, my lighting system for my 29 was $100-$200. Also I might be buying a stand instead of making my own. The reason was because my dad said it would cost more using 2 by 4's to make my own stand. Buuuuut I did a little research and I found another way, a cheaper way to make a stand. Here is the link to it.https://virtuallyamy.wordpress.com/2008/08/13/build-a-strong-inexpensive-aquarium-stand/
I dont know how long it will be before I can actually get this tank up and running. I am now thinking that it might be 3 weeks before I can get the tank stand up and ready. Before I get the stand I have to move some stuff around in my room to make room for the new stand. Then I have to make sure that my timing is just right to ask for that canister filter. There are a couple more steps but you would have to know my stocking plans for all 3 of my tanks. If you wish to know the last steps then just say so and i'll tell you .
Don't worry, i'll keep you posted. Just make sure that you come here to check out the progress. O


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

Funny... I almost said something about building a stand and the difference between functional (cheaper) and beautiful. That is a great link by the way. Making a new stand for my tank is kind of on my to do list and that link has really given me food for thought. Quick, easy and doesn't look bad either. I suppose you could even go as far as adding removable front and side panels to really dress it up if you wanted too. Definitely gonna have to think about that.

Thanks


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Yep and with the money you save making a stand this way, you might be able to buy some cool led lights . If I was you, I would bookmark that page.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Pic of the tank. It's not completely finished, cuz I have to get a few more fish.







[/url][/IMG]
As you can see, I used concrete blocks for 2 more tanks . They are 10 gallons.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

Yeah, looks really good. :smile2:


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks brads. I thought for sure that I wouldn't be able to have this tank set up before summer was over, but I did it.


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

big b said:


> Thanks brads. I thought for sure that I wouldn't be able to have this tank set up before summer was over, but I did it.


You sure did!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Yep. I guess I thought summer was shorter then it actually was.


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

It looks really nice B. I can't stop laughing at the weights in the cinder blocks, though. It looks like you put them in there to weigh down the cinder blocks *r2 *r2


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Haha, nah I lift weights. That is when I'm not to lazy to do it . The bottom 2 are 200 pounders. Middle right is a 10 pounder. Middle left are 2 5 pounders.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

big b said:


> Haha, nah I lift weights. That is when I'm not to lazy to do it . The bottom 2 are 200 pounders. Middle right is a 10 pounder. Middle left are 2 5 pounders.


Lol 200 pounders, that's more then I weigh. I meant 20 pounders.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Time for an update.







[/url][/IMG]That sword on the top left just won't stay down. I don't know what I'm gonna do with him,lol


----------

